# Can tortoises get fleas?



## Mrs. Farris (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a baby russian tortoise, and I also have two cats. I live in an apartment complex and my lovely neighbor (cough cough) came over to ask me something recently. Well, little did I know that that particular neighbor lives in a seriously flea infested apartment, and consequently brought his fleas into my house. Which totally freaked out my cats, who are indoor-only and have never had fleas before. So of course I am doing advantage flea meds and all that good vet stuff, so I don't anticipate having a problem for very long (I am going to treat them for 3 months, however). 

I really hope this isn't a dumb question to all of you, but could the fleas get to my tort? Hes so tiny that if they did, they could easily cause some substantial blood loss. Worst of all his substrate (orchid bark) is brown and there is no way I would be able to tell if there was fleas in his tank. Obviously I can not medicate him, so it seems as if my only option is to pick him up and inspect him regularly. Ideally, how many times [a day] should I do that? Is there even a serious or plausible risk that the fleas could affect the little guy? 

As always, thanks so much for all your advice and wisdom


----------



## Orpexo (Oct 2, 2010)

I'd say no since fleas like hairs, but cannot be sure. However tortoises can get ticks.


----------



## Edna (Oct 2, 2010)

Fleas are species-specific in mammals, so fleas that infest deer might get on a dog, but they won't stay long. Fleas that infest ground squirrels will get on cats, but won't stay. I haven't had my tortoise all that long, but I can't imagine that fleas would be interested in reptiles. Do whatever you must to get the fleas out of your house and off your cats, but don't worry about the tort.




Mrs. Farris said:


> I have a baby russian tortoise, and I also have two cats. I live in an apartment complex and my lovely neighbor (cough cough) came over to ask me something recently. Well, little did I know that that particular neighbor lives in a seriously flea infested apartment, and consequently brought his fleas into my house. Which totally freaked out my cats, who are indoor-only and have never had fleas before. So of course I am doing advantage flea meds and all that good vet stuff, so I don't anticipate having a problem for very long (I am going to treat them for 3 months, however).
> 
> I really hope this isn't a dumb question to all of you, but could the fleas get to my tort? Hes so tiny that if they did, they could easily cause some substantial blood loss. Worst of all his substrate (orchid bark) is brown and there is no way I would be able to tell if there was fleas in his tank. Obviously I can not medicate him, so it seems as if my only option is to pick him up and inspect him regularly. Ideally, how many times [a day] should I do that? Is there even a serious or plausible risk that the fleas could affect the little guy?
> 
> As always, thanks so much for all your advice and wisdom


----------



## dolfanjack (Oct 2, 2010)

I totally agree with TortyQueen. He may get some bites initially but they won't last long.


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2010)

TortyQueen is right. Fleas are pretty species specific and cat fleas will not bother your tortoise.


----------



## Angi (Oct 2, 2010)

Sprinkle baking soda into your carpet. Let it sit a while then vacuum it up, if you haven't already. It is suposed to be a cheap easy way to kill the fleas in the carpet. I love baking soda. It has so many uses


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 3, 2010)

Angi said:


> Sprinkle baking soda into your carpet. Let it sit a while then vacuum it up, if you haven't already. It is suposed to be a cheap easy way to kill the fleas in the carpet. I love baking soda. It has so many uses



Borax is actually better than baking soda...good enough for Ronald Ray-gun, too!


----------

